# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Peticion Shtetit Shqiptar mbi përkatësinë fetare!

## bnik

Peticion Shtetit Shqiptar mbi përkatësinë fetare!

Kohet e fundit nëpër forumet shqiptare ka nisur një levizje e gjerë mbi idenë e krijimit te një peticioni drejtuar Shtetit Shqiptar në lidhje me pasaktesite e statistikave fetare qe mbizoterojne ne Shqipëri!

Duke marrë parasysh faktin se shumë shqiptar nuk janë besimtar praktikues ose jan ateist ose agnjostik, mungesa e perqindjes se mosbesimtareve nuk parashikohet dhe nuk përcaktohet ne statistikat e insititucioneve dhe shtetit!

Qëllimi i këtij peticioni  duhet te qartesoje dhe celi dritën e fakteve konkrete te cilat duhet të merren për baze jo vetëm nga Shteti Shqiptar por edhe nga çdo lloje organizate apo subjekti i huaj në lidhje me këto besime ne Shqipërinë

Ju lutem, thoni nëse do ishit dakort me këtë peticjon , dhe çfare menidmi keni në lidhje me këtë çeshtje?

----------


## Dajti

Te lumte .
E pranoj dhe e vleresoj si ide mjaft interesante dhe me vlere.
Une kam respekt per te gjithe besimtaret qe me devotshmerine e tyre harxhojne shume energji kushtuar besimit te tyre. 
Per vete nuk besoj dhe nuk hyj ne debat me besimtaret fanatike.
Une nuk e di se ciles pjese te popullsise i perkas.
E mbeshtes kete ide me mendimin qe te rinjte me shume duhen afruar per te zgjidhur problemet madhore te popullit tone.
Mjaft me me Sala, Tosa dhe deri diku edhe me Ilir Metat.
Ndjehem i rezervuar edhe per Edin se edhe ai po plaket tani, por le ti japim nje rast te drejtoje qeverine, vetem nje rast, dhe te shohim se cfare idesh ka ne koke.
Per nje gje e mbeshtes ate k.oqe perjashta se po gjen menyren per te largu nga sofra te gjithe parazitet e vegjel me goje dhe oreks te madh. per kete e mbeshtes ate Edin dhe si naiv qe jam them se do te sjelli dicka te re edhe ne qeverisje.
Kurse te gjithe legenat e vjeter duhet te largohen. 
Ata nuk largohen ne se nuk vershojne te rinjte me idete e tyre.
Ja perse jam fuqimisht dakort me kete nisem dhe peticion.
Ka dy vlera, e para, te korigjohen statistikat e kohes Zogut, dhe e dyta me e rendesishme te evidentohet se idete e reja i sjellin mendjet e reja.

----------


## qorri_30

> Peticion Shtetit Shqiptar mbi përkatësinë fetare!
> 
> Kohet e fundit nëpër forumet shqiptare ka nisur një levizje e gjerë mbi idenë e krijimit te një peticioni drejtuar Shtetit Shqiptar në lidhje me pasaktesite e statistikave fetare qe mbizoterojne ne Shqipëri!
> 
> Duke marrë parasysh faktin se shumë shqiptar nuk janë besimtar praktikues ose jan ateist ose agnjostik, mungesa e perqindjes se mosbesimtareve nuk parashikohet dhe nuk përcaktohet ne statistikat e insititucioneve dhe shtetit!
> 
> Qëllimi i këtij peticioni  duhet te qartesoje dhe celi dritën e fakteve konkrete te cilat duhet të merren për baze jo vetëm nga Shteti Shqiptar por edhe nga çdo lloje organizate apo subjekti i huaj në lidhje me këto besime ne Shqipërinë
> 
> Ju lutem, thoni nëse do ishit dakort me këtë peticjon , dhe çfare menidmi keni në lidhje me këtë çeshtje?


O ideator peticioni ... O ti qe te rendo mbi shpine ky hall ... O ti qe ke frik nga feja...
M'shuj nje kuriozitet , mos e ke pas gje babin KOMUNIST ?

----------


## altruisti_ek84

Jam Besimtar Musliman dhe ndjehem shum krenar.

----------


## bnik

> O ideator peticioni ... O ti qe te rendo mbi shpine ky hall ... O ti qe ke frik nga feja...
> M'shuj nje kuriozitet , mos e ke pas gje babin KOMUNIST ?


JO E KAM PAS MONARKIST DEN BABA DEN!!

----------


## xfiles

PO, jam dakord me hapesin e temes. 
Vetem se atij sondazhit i duhet dhe nje opcion tjeter me "Tjeter" per ne qe nuk hyjme ne asnje kategori  :buzeqeshje: .

----------


## xhori

cfar preokupimi  qe keni more,  hall i madh te paska rene
 duhet ta dish qe   shqiptari se rrun fare per fen

----------


## bnik

> PO, jam dakord me hapesin e temes. 
> Vetem se atij sondazhit i duhet dhe nje opcion tjeter me "Tjeter" per ne qe nuk hyjme ne asnje kategori .


Ke plotesisht te drejt!
 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Renea

Musliman si shumica e shqiptarve.

----------


## drague

> PO, jam dakord me hapesin e temes. 
> Vetem se atij sondazhit i duhet dhe nje opcion tjeter me "Tjeter" per ne qe nuk hyjme ne asnje kategori .


ke nje kategori hyn ti .nqs. ti je agnostik mos i kundershto besimtaret ,qe thone 
zoti ekziston.ok :buzeqeshje:

----------

